# Has anybody seen or run a roof rack on a CC?



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

I do a lot of skiing and would prefer to have a roof rack rather than toss everything through the pass in the back seet. Tough part is the frameless doors and the physical attachment.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Thule makes a rack that fits very nicely.


----------



## kromicacid (Sep 22, 2005)

I have seen a Thule rack attached, and have one myself (although i need to set mine up still).

It looks sweet and very slick.

The physical attachment is under the window trim at the top. If you take a credit card (or trim tool) and wedge the trim away from the body - you will find 2 small spots on each side for the roof rack to attach to. If i remember correctly - there is a small notch/triangle on the rubber trim where the roof rack attaches to under the trim.


----------



## pdunk25 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am also interested in a roof rack, does anyone have any pics of what it would look like on a CC?


----------



## rufus2fist (Nov 2, 2010)

me too any one have a picture of this?


----------



## im1hapa (Aug 17, 2004)

I have the Thule system. According to my research, it can only be used on the sport model, as it doesn't have the sunroof. After putting it on, I can understand why, as the rack feet overlap over the gutters and onto the roof sheet metal. Hope this helps!


----------



## im1hapa (Aug 17, 2004)

Right now the Thule website does have a CC with the base racks installed. I found it on the fit guide section.


----------



## pdunk25 (Sep 16, 2010)

The Thule rack looks great on the CC, very sporty. Very nice CC, also thanks for the pic.


----------



## im1hapa (Aug 17, 2004)

Glad to help! 

From my experiences, I would strongly recommend the faring piece (black plastic piece) on the front above the windshield, otherwise the whistling at freeway speeds could drive you crazy! 

Also, if you have bluetooth, I had a lot of complaints on calls saying that they were hearing a lot of wind noise and had difficulty hearing me. I guess the BT microphone is in the roof area near the windshield, and the faring did not help this issue.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

im1hapa said:


> I have the Thule system. According to my research, it can only be used on the sport model, as it doesn't have the sunroof. After putting it on, I can understand why, as the rack feet overlap over the gutters and onto the roof sheet metal. Hope this helps!


So do you have any concern about leaving marks on your roof after de-installing the rack?

Do you plan to just leave it on or only install it when needed?

I also have an Iron Grey CC and live in the bay area. Sweet color. That pic looks life SF.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

get some lamin-x to put under the rubber feet, to avoid scratching the paint.

also... a roof box (to stow skis, etc) doesn't require a fairing


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> get some lamin-x to put under the rubber feet, to avoid scratching the paint.
> 
> also... a roof box (to stow skis, etc) doesn't require a fairing


I had a black MKIV GTI that had (i guess) Laminix under the roof rack. It was destroyed in the Florida sun after less than 2 years and it left a permanent mark under the attachment points of the rack.
Basically I had to have the rack on at all times or see those 4 spots on the roof/side.

I wish there was some sort of integrated channel in the roof that you could easily add a rack without risk of damage to the paint.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gtitrini said:


> I wish there was some sort of integrated channel in the roof that you could easily add a rack without risk of damage to the paint.


That's why I drive a Passat wagon.


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> That's why I drive a Passat wagon.


I sure hope they have a suitable replacement in a few years when my lease is up and the gf wants to start a family.
I am not about to pay for a touraeg just for cargo space.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Drivergear catalog has cross bars


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone seen/have a hitch on their CC? 

I had a Thule roof system on my Jetta and don't want to have the same paint damage on the CC that I had on that - I figured a hitch with one of those removable hitch racks might be my best option for carrying bikes.


----------



## lightguy (Nov 28, 2010)

10CC said:


> Anyone seen/have a hitch on their CC?
> 
> I had a Thule roof system on my Jetta and don't want to have the same paint damage on the CC that I had on that - I figured a hitch with one of those removable hitch racks might be my best option for carrying bikes.


X2

I'm curious about the hitch also. I've seen at least two companies that make them, but both require the lower trim to be cut (not a huge deal, I'm assuming it's the black trim). It doesn't appear to be that hidden, I'd like to see a photo on a car before I buy. If it's just the receiver tube sticking out, that's ok. But if you can see the crossbar that's a bit much for me. 

I bike pretty regularly but I just can't bring myself to do a roof rack. I have a nice Thule trunk rack, but I don't think I want to put it on my brand new CC.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

So I got all the parts,
58" Square bars
480 Foot kit
1501 fit kit

Problem is I can't get the thing on. For some reason the fit kit legs seem too short. If anyone has put one on could you PLEASE drop me a IM so I can ask some questions.
Mike.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

lightguy said:


> X2
> 
> I'm curious about the hitch also. I've seen at least two companies that make them, but both require the lower trim to be cut (not a huge deal, I'm assuming it's the black trim). It doesn't appear to be that hidden, I'd like to see a photo on a car before I buy. If it's just the receiver tube sticking out, that's ok. But if you can see the crossbar that's a bit much for me.
> 
> I bike pretty regularly but I just can't bring myself to do a roof rack. I have a nice Thule trunk rack, but I don't think I want to put it on my brand new CC.


Bumping this thread to see if anyone has any feedback and/or pics...


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*CC*

I have the 400XTR Aero footpacks, Aero Bars, and Fit Kit 2200. Fits like a glove.

Can you take a picture of the clearance issue you are having? Are the foot


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

well, took it all off and followed the directions and wouldn't you know it, it all fits perfect. I'll post some pics when back from skiing.


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

sugmag said:


> well, took it all off and followed the directions and wouldn't you know it, it all fits perfect. I'll post some pics when back from skiing.


nice, I am glad it worked out.


----------



## Scoche (Sep 4, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Drivergear catalog has cross bars


 

HAHAHA, I was actually the salesman that sold this car AND roof rack. Customer did have the rack installed at delivery and I missed it when it came back for the install. Nice to be able to see how it fits though. For the record, this car also has a sunroof (I know its a sport but we have a company that installs aftermarket sunroofs and we put a standard size one in for a showroom model). I know VW said that they could not put a sunroof that slides open in because of turbulence and reverberations but none of this was noticable on a "normal sized" sunroof (pre-roof rack install, non-panoramic roof). As for the tow hitch, I have not seen anything for the CC (through VW), but keep in mind that the DSG Transmission is limited to 1000lb tow weight. This is not an issue for a bike or luggage rack but might be an issue if you plan on towing. This particular car was a manual, but from my research the 6-speed manual transmission has the same weight limits. Dont know if anyone actually cares, thought i'd throw it out there just in case...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Scoche said:


> HAHAHA, I was actually the salesman that sold this car AND roof rack. Customer did have the rack installed at delivery and I missed it when it came back for the install. Nice to be able to see how it fits though. For the record, this car also has a sunroof (I know its a sport but we have a company that installs aftermarket sunroofs and we put a standard size one in for a showroom model). I know VW said that they could not put a sunroof that slides open in because of turbulence and reverberations but none of this was noticable on a "normal sized" sunroof (pre-roof rack install, non-panoramic roof). As for the tow hitch, I have not seen anything for the CC (through VW), but keep in mind that the DSG Transmission is limited to 1000lb tow weight. This is not an issue for a bike or luggage rack but might be an issue if you plan on towing. This particular car was a manual, but from my research the 6-speed manual transmission has the same weight limits. Dont know if anyone actually cares, thought i'd throw it out there just in case...


 It's just a class 1 hitch. THe OEM ones..., they have the "banana neck" ball thing that hooks up to the bumper beam (the OEM hitch replaces the beam entirely)


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

lets bump this up for some more cc's with racks!




sugmag said:


> So I got all the parts,
> 58" Square bars
> 480 Foot kit
> 1501 fit kit
> Mike.





pfeifstudd said:


> I have the 400XTR Aero footpacks, Aero Bars, and Fit Kit 2200. Fits like a glove.


post up some pics!
there is a sick igor grey on thule website when you go to fit guide its in the background 
with just base bars. 
i love this look im hopefully going to pick "im1hapa's" soon
very pricy new..or at least too pricy for me


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

bump again. can you install roof bars on cars with a pop up sun roof?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Digital K. said:


> bump again. can you install roof bars on cars with a pop up sun roof?


got it


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

^Can you take a few more pictures from different angles for us? I'd really like to get a great idea of how this looks before I do the deed with a drop and 19's on my black R-Line.

Looks great though so far! How's the road noise?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

xterrain said:


> ^Can you take a few more pictures from different angles for us? I'd really like to get a great idea of how this looks before I do the deed with a drop and 19's on my black R-Line.
> 
> Looks great though so far! How's the road noise?


 honestly cant really even hear it with the sunroof shut. I'll get some pics later today when I take everything off.


----------



## tordofm (Oct 18, 2004)

*2012 CC thule roof rack*

Hi, 

I picked up at great expense a Thule roof rack on the weekend. Please find 5 pics uploaded to my photostream (sorry could not see how to insert photos): 

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#v2;2;87182C24-654B-46FC-BB47-0C8812975BD0;567988331 

According to the fitter Thule have not altered the design between the pre and post facelifted cars. 

Marc


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

I did the same. Here's mine...









Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

What made you choose Thule over the OEM solution? I'm in the market for a rook rack for mine and my girlfriend's bikes once winter is over.


----------



## hconn71 (Sep 18, 2012)

It's the oem vw rack.


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

I have thule, towbar and DSG. No problems
Thule gives problem with the panorama roof, I take out the fuse.
You can't operate the roof, when the thule is fitted


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

xterrain said:


> I did the same. Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressed! I decided to go for a rack on the VW Golf wagon to carry the Mountain and road bikes scared that the look on my CC would be just horrible.

I'm still glad I did it on the Wagon since it's overall more convenient but this picture is really reassuring. If needs be, I'll know I can do it.


----------



## gforce_cc (Oct 6, 2012)

Has anyone tried mounting the Thule racks on the OEM bar? It looks like the OEM foot has a smaller cross section than the Thule and looks cleaner. I am looking to find a setup that touches as little paint as possible.

Can anyone show close ups of their footpad/packs for comparison?
Thanks.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Thejas said:


> Impressed! I decided to go for a rack on the VW Golf wagon to carry the Mountain and road bikes scared that the look on my CC would be just horrible.
> 
> I'm still glad I did it on the Wagon since it's overall more convenient but this picture is really reassuring. If needs be, I'll know I can do it.


Thank you. I rather like the utilitarian look it lends my R-Line. The low bars and all black actually match the lines of the CC surprisingly well. 



gforce_cc said:


> Has anyone tried mounting the Thule racks on the OEM bar? It looks like the OEM foot has a smaller cross section than the Thule and looks cleaner. I am looking to find a setup that touches as little paint as possible.
> 
> Can anyone show close ups of their footpad/packs for comparison?
> Thanks.


I can get you pictures tomorrow sometime of the Thule 480R feet and mounting hardware.


Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pdunk25 (Sep 16, 2010)

I just bought the Inno base rack system with the wind fairing and a Thule Force Cargo box. for the CC. 

I am gearing up for a move this summer to Texas and figured these would make my drive there with my family a little more comfortable. 



















Hopefully this set up looks good on the CC, I had a hard time locating pictures to go off of. I will try and post some up once I get it all on.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

gforce_cc said:


> Has anyone tried mounting the Thule racks on the OEM bar? It looks like the OEM foot has a smaller cross section than the Thule and looks cleaner. I am looking to find a setup that touches as little paint as possible.
> 
> Can anyone show close ups of their footpad/packs for comparison?
> Thanks.












I also put on the 3m clear tape to protect the roof. Goes on and off pretty well.


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

*Sea Sucker Talon*

I just got my new Sea Sucker Talon vacuum cup bike mount in today. It's basically suction cups on roids. Each cup has a load capability of 260lbs (there are three cups for the front fork and one for the rear tire). It says it's capable of 85mph with no problems. I was unsure of the reliability of this mount but I read twenty some pages of reviews and didn't hear one bad one other than the fact that it can't be left on the car during your ride without fear of it being stolen. Lots of guys use them on there Porsches and Corvettes. I'll add more of a review after I have used it a few more times. First impressions are good though. Here are pics of it mounted.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Nevermind my post on the other thread!! 

In my case, this could be tricky since I have a sunroof. Between the windshield and the sunroof, it's a plastic piece. This would mean I would attach it on the back of the roof and the back wheel on the trunk.

hmmm

Sent from my morse code Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

Thejas said:


> Nevermind my post on the other thread!!
> 
> In my case, this could be tricky since I have a sunroof. Between the windshield and the sunroof, it's a plastic piece. This would mean I would attach it on the back of the roof and the back wheel on the trunk.
> 
> ...


I set mine up like that this morning. My only worry about the trunk setup was I didn't know if it would flex the black trim piece on the trunk and crack it. That piece is weak enough as it is. But you can really stick this thing anywhere.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thejas said:


> Nevermind my post on the other thread!!
> 
> In my case, this could be tricky since I have a sunroof. Between the windshield and the sunroof, it's a plastic piece. This would mean I would attach it on the back of the roof and the back wheel on the trunk.
> 
> ...


Ok now I am probably being stupid here because 1 my CC hasn't a sunroof and 2 I don't have this bike rack setup. However looking at the photo's above could you not just put the bike on the passenger side and put all 3 front suckers on the screen. Ok so it would invade your vision a bit but no too much surly.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this would invade all the right side and create dead zones.

I'm wondering if i could put one of the sucker on the sunroof and the two other on the roof. I'm doubting the sunroof will be strong enough!


Sent from my morse code Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

Thejas said:


> I'm pretty sure this would invade all the right side and create dead zones.
> 
> I'm wondering if i could put one of the sucker on the sunroof and the two other on the roof. I'm doubting the sunroof will be strong enough!
> 
> ...


I'd still be worried about the sun roof though. I would just set the front cups behind the sun roof and put the back cup on the rear glass.


----------



## pdunk25 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just got my setup put on. Inno Base car rack and Thule Force 624 Cargo carrier.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

ADennis said:


> I just got my new Sea Sucker Talon vacuum cup bike mount in today. It's basically suction cups on roids. Each cup has a load capability of 260lbs (there are three cups for the front fork and one for the rear tire). It says it's capable of 85mph with no problems. I was unsure of the reliability of this mount but I read twenty some pages of reviews and didn't hear one bad one other than the fact that it can't be left on the car during your ride without fear of it being stolen. Lots of guys use them on there Porsches and Corvettes. I'll add more of a review after I have used it a few more times. First impressions are good though. Here are pics of it mounted.


Ended up going with the same SeaSucker Talon but with the black cups. Most of my rides are solo anyway and the girlfriend can throw the Thule Raceway 9001 on her car when she wants to ride with me. I can't wait to try this out.


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

munnarg said:


> Ended up going with the same SeaSucker Talon but with the black cups. Most of my rides are solo anyway and the girlfriend can throw the Thule Raceway 9001 on her car when she wants to ride with me. I can't wait to try this out.


I wanted the black cups too, but they were sold out and I needed the mount in a hurry to take my bike to Texas for a Military school. I still love it either way. This thing is solid!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

ADennis said:


> I wanted the black cups too, but they were sold out and I needed the mount in a hurry to take my bike to Texas for a Military school. I still love it either way. This thing is solid!


I think I might get to test mine out today. The weather still isn't where I want it to be, but I'll, itching to go riding. I can say for sure that I'm glad I waited for the black cups though. Those white ones would stand out like a sore thumb on my car.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Another satisfied SeaSucker customer. 

























SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## ipostic (Apr 17, 2010)

haroldv said:


> I have thule, towbar and DSG. No problems
> Thule gives problem with the panorama roof, I take out the fuse.
> You can't operate the roof, when the thule is fitted


are you saying that you installed the roof rack even though you have sunroof on your CC? if so, do you notice any pressure on the glass? 
Are there any issues besides the fact that you can't open it?


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

ipostic said:


> are you saying that you installed the roof rack even though you have sunroof on your CC? if so, do you notice any pressure on the glass?
> Are there any issues besides the fact that you can't open it?


The thing is, I have only tested in once, when the box on the rack was empty.

It hardly rests on the sunroof. I don't expect any problems, due to that. I will surely make a picture when I use them again, but the weather is awefull in Holland (cooldest since 100years!).


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

haroldv said:


> The thing is, I have only tested in once, when the box on the rack was empty.
> 
> It hardly rests on the sunroof. I don't expect any problems, due to that. I will surely make a picture when I use them again, but the weather is awefull in Holland (cooldest since 100years!).


I started a new thread, because these pictures are hard to find.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6002991-Roofrack-on-CC-with-Panoramaroof...pictures


----------



## gforce_cc (Oct 6, 2012)

*OEM Rack Footpads*



haroldv said:


> I started a new thread, because these pictures are hard to find.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6002991-Roofrack-on-CC-with-Panoramaroof...pictures


I recently picked up an OEM rack and those foot pads touch even less of the roof than the Thule. The front bar is a couple of inches back from the front of the glass sunroof, and it looks like there would be clearance for it to tilt up. The front edge doesn't rise that much. The rear bar is behind the back edge of the sunroof glass so clearance shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

gforce_cc said:


> I recently picked up an OEM rack and those foot pads touch even less of the roof than the Thule. The front bar is a couple of inches back from the front of the glass sunroof, and it looks like there would be clearance for it to tilt up. The front edge doesn't rise that much. The rear bar is behind the back edge of the sunroof glass so clearance shouldn't be a problem.


The dealer confirmedme that the OEM-version is allowed on roofs with panorama.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

ADennis said:


> I set mine up like that this morning. My only worry about the trunk setup was I didn't know if it would flex the black trim piece on the trunk and crack it. That piece is weak enough as it is. But you can really stick this thing anywhere.


I am just reading through old threads and thought I'd share that my 2012 was fitted with a plastic rear trunk panel and it cracked last year. They're apparently recalled/warrantied because the dealer replaced it with an OEM metal version that's just as tough as the trunk itself. Call your local dealer and talk to a service advisor...my SA here was really informed and knew right off what I was talking about.


----------



## MSD (Feb 12, 2003)

My '13 R-Line with OEM racks and Volvo branded Thule bike racks


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Any one have instructions for the oem base bars? I gotta set off ebay that didn't come with any. It seems straight forward but I just want to make sure I'm doing it right


----------



## gforce_cc (Oct 6, 2012)

*Really Bad Whistling With OEM Rack and OEM Sliding Ski/Snowboard Holder*

I just installed the OEM Rack and ski/snowboard holder on my CC. Looks very sturdy! But, at any speed over 30-35mph, it whistles really bad. Yes, I installed the black rubber strip on the remaining exposed section on the top of the bars.

After experimenting with tape, I determined that all of the whistling is happening on the front bar between the bar and the ski/snowboard holder. You can see about a 1/4" gap. So, I removed the holder and installed some 1/4" self-adhesive weather stripping to the bottom of the holder to fill the gap. I find it hard to believe that VW never saw and fixed this on their own.

This solved my whistling problem. Of course there is some wind noise, I expected that.


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

Are any of you guys running a surfboard attachment with the OEM roof rack? I'm looking to see if there's an alternative to the costly OEM attachment and the good ol' pads and straps.


----------



## sku11vw (Jan 20, 2013)

Needed a big cargo box for a long trip I was taking. Needless to say the Rola racks I am running with the Yakima cargo box are perfect.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

sku11vw said:


> Needed a big cargo box for a long trip I was taking. Needless to say the Rola racks I am running with the Yakima cargo box are perfect.


yakima is awesome, buddy of mine has skybox 18, loves it!


----------



## sku11vw (Jan 20, 2013)

VMRWheels said:


> yakima is awesome, buddy of mine has skybox 18, loves it!


It's awesome. No complaints at all and mileage isn't as bad as I thought. Still get over 27mpg with it. Gets a lot of attention though thanks to the mint green color however. Haha


----------



## Sabri-cc (Jul 8, 2016)

*Selling VW CC OEM roof racks*

Trying to sell my OEM VW CC roof racks if anybody is interested


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

I have the Rhino RS 2500 that I bought from DatCC. Hadn't had a chance to use it yet tho. 

AJ


----------



## Larinah (Jan 26, 2016)

*Aftermarket Sunroof*



Scoche said:


> HAHAHA, I was actually the salesman that sold this car AND roof rack. Customer did have the rack installed at delivery and I missed it when it came back for the install. Nice to be able to see how it fits though. For the record, this car also has a sunroof (I know its a sport but we have a company that installs aftermarket sunroofs and we put a standard size one in for a showroom model). I know VW said that they could not put a sunroof that slides open in because of turbulence and reverberations but none of this was noticable on a "normal sized" sunroof (pre-roof rack install, non-panoramic roof). As for the tow hitch, I have not seen anything for the CC (through VW), but keep in mind that the DSG Transmission is limited to 1000lb tow weight. This is not an issue for a bike or luggage rack but might be an issue if you plan on towing. This particular car was a manual, but from my research the 6-speed manual transmission has the same weight limits. Dont know if anyone actually cares, thought i'd throw it out there just in case...


Hey Scoche, I came across this thread as I was looking for info on roof racks. Im in the market for a CC (Pre 2013) and was wondering if you had the info on the company that installs your sunroofs on the cars?


----------

